# Post your fears!!!



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Alright, so basically list a few irrational fears (fears that are unusual, or things that people typically aren't afraid of) and post a pic of it.

To start off.. Oh god, I can't believe I'm doing this...

Ants









Mushrooms









Giant Squids...










THAT WAS TERRIBLE!!!!~


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Spiders, most insects


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Spiders, most insects


he knows what it is >>fxckn SPIDERS!!
and scorpions
and bees/wasps
no pics b/c i cant bear to look at them :afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

saltyleaf said:


> he knows what it is >>fxckn SPIDERS!!
> and scorpions
> and bees/wasps
> no pics b/c i cant bear to look at them :afr


This right here is the reason I love bloody flame-throwers.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Heights!
heck even this picture is making me cringe


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lzzy said:


> Heights!
> heck even this picture is making me cringe


Oh yeah >.> heights scare the hell outta me :/ lol. And ofcourse SPIDERS!! specially daddy long legs.
If I was stood on the edge of a cliff and a spider crawled on me id prob panic and walk/fall off by accident >.> lol. thats how scared of spiders I am XD


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I am ridiculously over the top severely claustrophobic - it's just the worst feeling of not thinking but just trying to get out of the situation. This is just stupid, it shouldn't even be allowed:










And I have a fear of escalators - this is sort of new, I don't know where it came from - maybe from all those dreams of falling down one. I hate going on the underground :/










^ I guess you could say I fear public transport.

Oh and I could never swim in the ocean.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

And ducks.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Bumps on the skin; it's sort of like Trypophobia (lots of small, clustered holes) but it's just when it's on someone's skin that it freaks me out. I have to look away or I think I'm going to throw up :/


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Spiders and most bugs!

Small spaces!

Heights!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm scared of saying the word orgasm instead of organism. Or incest instead of incense. Or testicles instead of testicles.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Spiders as well, but since there is already a frightful picture above I don't think it's necessary to post another one. I also have an irrational fear when I'm listening to music in the train that the earphones wire gets loose and everyone in the wagon can hear the music coming out of my iPhone... I'm also pretty scared of piercings.










And Americans.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Spiders as well, but since there is already a frightful picture above I don't think it's necessary to post another one. I also have an irrational fear when I'm listening to music in the train that the earphones wire gets loose and everyone in the wagon can hear the music coming out of my iPhone... I'm also pretty scared of piercings.


Oh yeah! I worry about other people hearing my music on the bus / train all the time too :lol

I'm not sure what other stuff I'm really scared of, anything that's life-threatening I suppose!


----------



## shyg1rl (Dec 9, 2012)

worms and slugs


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Plastic surgery gone wrong... the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

emdew said:


> Plastic surgery gone wrong... the stuff of nightmares.


Wouldn't have guessed she's had plastic surgery :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My worst fear is being out in public, and being trapped in a conversation where I make a fool of myself by having nonsensical gibberish come out of my mouth when trying to speak, triggering a panic attack.

It's a fear that pretty much controls my life.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Not being able to see properly and when I scream, no sound comes out.

Edit: Forget the image - the one I chose is too large and it's too much effort resizing it.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Crickets, especially the Potato bug/Jerusalem cricket (pictured)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Needles.. (As in medical syringes) :afr


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm scared of posting my irrational fears on a public Social Anxiety site.

ooohhhhhhhhhh i'm so original.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> Bumps on the skin; it's sort of like Trypophobia (lots of small, clustered holes) but it's just when it's on someone's skin that it freaks me out. I have to look away or I think I'm going to throw up :/


Oh my gosh! I think I have this too! This one man had a bunch of tiny holes in the back of his head.. I damn near lost my lunch...


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> I'm scared of posting my irrational fears on a public Social Anxiety site.
> 
> ooohhhhhhhhhh i'm so original.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Spiders and paranormal/demonic entities.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You know what I changed my mind.

One of my irrational fears is that I might log into SAS one day and find all my posts deleted. I would die.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Dying without having accomplished anything in life


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe, the police. I always feel like they're going to accuse me of a crime I didn't commit, but just sort of walked by when it happened.

Also walking on broken glass in bare feet or onto a nail. Getting an eye poked out through some freak accident. Larva in something I buy in a restaurant. Being objectified by the opposite sex. Having a bone puncturing through my skin.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd post childbirth, but that might scare people, myself included.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

lzzy said:


> Heights!
> heck even this picture is making me cringe


How can some people not be afraid of heights?!!!!!


----------



## OdeToMelancholy (Dec 18, 2012)

Wasps. Or giant hornets. My phobia of them is extreme.
Even looking at this picture is making me nauseous:









Ugh.
Why did I post this?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Marty McFly


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Being an old man looking back at my life and regretting everything.


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

Mortality, but I'm working on it


----------

